# Christmas Corn



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

what are the genes in this corn?
what exactly is it?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

It's a partially proven "hypomelanistic-effect" gene. Due to some of the line's traits, some of the Christmas animals showed intense reds and almost greenish areas in place of black (hence the name) however this may NOT be part of the trait when outcrossed.

From what I understand, it's been tested against Hypo A and ... was it Lava...? And produced all normals when bred to either one; a Christmas bred to a Christmas = all Christmas.


----------



## Dirteewrongen (Jan 6, 2007)

They're pretty snakes too, not many people go for them, was offered some last year/year before? Wish I'd had them now lol.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

So there are actually 4 lines of hypo and Christmas ones aren't just a selective bred thing?


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

anyone got some decent pics of a xmas corn?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

no, i doubt it tops.. 
they are hard to 'honestly' identify.
i have seen people 'selling' them here, but whether they were or not is anybodies guess.
personally, i dont actually see the point of them, i havent seen any decent projects from them.


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> It's a partially proven "hypomelanistic-effect" gene. Due to some of the line's traits, some of the Christmas animals showed intense reds and almost greenish areas in place of black (hence the name) however this may NOT be part of the trait when outcrossed.
> 
> From what I understand, it's been tested against Hypo A and ... was it Lava...? And produced all normals when bred to either one; a Christmas bred to a Christmas = all Christmas.


 
so in other words unless bred to another xmas its not really a good breeding project?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Unless you wanted to produce normals het Christmas-and-something-else... which could be interesting in the second generation.

I don't know what a "Christmas Ghost" looks like, for example (Christmas X Anery) - or a "Christmas Caramel" for that matter.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

intravenous said:


> So there are actually 4 lines of hypo and Christmas ones aren't just a selective bred thing?


If it proves a new gene, that would make 5 different hypos!
type A = hypomelanistic
type B = sunkissed
type C = lava
type D = ultra

type E? = christmas?????????


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yes , basically


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

i cant get my head round this genetics lark lol
took me this long to know what snake is what lmao
thanks for all your replies
: victory:


----------

